# Definitely a BFP!!!!!



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I did a CB digital test at 3am (was desperate for the loo!) and it came up 'pregnant' in about 30 seconds!!!     

This was my 7th (and last) month on Clomid, I don't know whether you remember but I took a risk and increased my last dose to 150mg, and it must have done the trick 

Good luck to everyone else 

Loubie xx
4+4


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow!!!!               FANTASTIC NEWS!! WELL DONE!!! Keep us up-to-date and take Care. CONGRATULATIONS!! !!!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Congratulations!

Wishing a healthy, happy pregnancy & baby!

Siobhan x


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow thats great news well done!


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

What great news  - Congratulations


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

you must be on


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Congratulations    wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats hun  . Take care you

xxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Congratulations Sweetie - have a very happy healthy 12 months!!!!!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

well done!! the gamble obviously paid off!!

good luck

S
xx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Well done Loubie - I'm so happy for you


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulations hun that is fantastic news well done 

love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone, your words mean a lot 

Good luck to everyone else, really hope you all get BFPs soon 

Loubie xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

congratulations thats great news my lines are still on my tests!!!!  u due 2 days before me


----------



## loulouw (Sep 7, 2005)

Brilliant News! all the best for the next 9 months!
love
Louise xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

on your  

Heres to a healthy and happy 9 months

love
suzie x


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

.

Congratulations Loubie.  All the best for the next 9months


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Wow!!! Huge congratulations to you both.

You must be so chuffed - well done!!    
Take it easy now.  Jo xx


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Congrats Loubbie!  Some good results for us Clomid Chicks lately ;-)


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks again everyone


----------



## SMELLY (Apr 15, 2005)

Fantastic news Loubie. Wishing you a wonderful 9 months. Take care and get your tootsies up. xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Congratulations!

Wishing you a healthy, and happy pregnancy 

love lea-Anne xxxxxx


----------

